# Brute force 750 glowing pipes problem



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

I have recently noticed the front header pipe glowing on a night ride so I cruised home figuring it was just lean. But I pulled the plugs just to check and they are black, does any body have an idea what my problem could be I wanna think its lean but the plugs make me think otherwise as in rich and possibly fuel burning in the pipe? But it doesn't smell rich and the choke is a must on cold starts. Any info would be a huge help I don't wanna mess anything up


----------



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

Anybody!!!!!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

How many miles? what year? Could be a thin head pipe it doesn't take much when they are thin, that is what I would start with since your plugs are black.


----------



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

hp488 said:


> How many miles? what year? Could be a thin head pipe it doesn't take much when they are thin, that is what I would start with since your plugs are black.


it is a 2005 model with 1300 miles


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

You said the choke is a must on cold starts, how long do you have to crank it on cold starts with the choke? 

When was the last time the valves were adjusted? The Brute's are natorious for the vales tightening up on there own.


----------



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> You said the choke is a must on cold starts, how long do you have to crank it on cold starts with the choke?
> 
> When was the last time the valves were adjusted? The Brute's are natorious for the vales tightening up on there own.


No.more than a minute but it will not start without the choke on when its cold, it can usually be turned right off after starting it.but I have not had the valves adjusted yet but its coming as soon as I can get someone to do it.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

IMO it should not crank for more than 10-20 seconds even here in ontario mine starts quick with choke in -20 conditions.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

CNTHOOK said:


> No.more than a minute but it will not start without the choke on when its cold, it can usually be turned right off after starting it.but I have not had the valves adjusted yet but its coming as soon as I can get someone to do it.


 
I would recommend you go ahead and get the valves adjusted. Mine was doing the same thing, but the rear pipe was the one glowing until I adjusted the vavles, and the glowing stopped. 

If this has just started recently with no other mods or work being done, then I am willing to bet that the valves needing adjusting is your problem.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^^ Agreed. If you have 1300 miles on it and the valves have never been adjusted, then you are WAY overdue.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it the stock pipe or an after market full exhaust?


----------



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> Is it the stock pipe or an after market full exhaust?


It's all stock


----------



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

Another thing I just noticed tonight while my little brother was riding it around the yard, he had left the choke on and it was running rough so I stopped him to turn it off and soon after I noticed the pipes glowing so I turned the choke back on and it quit. Guess ill get the valves adjusted and go from there.


----------



## chunky1117 (Feb 23, 2013)

CNTHOOK said:


> Another thing I just noticed tonight while my little brother was riding it around the yard, he had left the choke on and it was running rough so I stopped him to turn it off and soon after I noticed the pipes glowing so I turned the choke back on and it quit. Guess ill get the valves adjusted and go from there.


i know it has been some time but what did it turn out to be my has started the same and cant figure it out did your valves need adjustment thanks


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Glowing pipes = excessive rich . 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Extremely lean will make them glow also. Just fought that battle with a bike. Carbs were bad and front cylinder wasn't getting hardly any fuel. Glowed like a cherry


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am having the same problem after installing a snorkel on my 2013 brute. The rear head pipe glows on a 10-20 mph ride but does not glow at higher throttle. Will this cause engine damage? It doesn't seem to have lost any power.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

